# GT: Kings @ Suns Sunday, Nov. 6



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>







* (0-2) vs (0-1) *







</center>


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

gonna be tought but I think we match up well.. we can take this..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns will win IMO. 117-108.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Suns 115
Kings 102

Kings are playing like trash right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If the Kings contiune to shoot bad from the field, then Suns will win without a doubt. 


Suns win on the matchup of benches. 

I say Suns 110+ to Kings 100+


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Kings Shud Be Able To Take This One.. But Gon' Be A Competive Game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings 131
Suns 129

No, there will be no over time , niether team plays real defense and it will come down to the last stretch


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' defense is work in progress: Bonzi Wells has been solid, but he is still feeling out the team


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

so far - 3 quarters - kings ahead - the starts are doing great but once again the bench hasn't shown up at all..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

If im not mistaken Peja scored 26pts in the 3rd quater.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Common Kings pull this one out. Get some Stops! and buckets!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Lets go KIngs. :banana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

my god bibby wtf!?!?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

we need a score here, i say we go to SAR


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Suns up 1, Kings with the ball, 21.5 second left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shareef misses but gets fouled!
He has to make these!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

my god muthafaqa barbosa is killing us

bibby time?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

117-116 Suns.

Shareef to the line for 2.

13 seconds left.

Shareef makes the first. 117-117.

Second free throw, good. 118-117.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

.7 seconds left Suns ball!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good defense by Shareef, now they just need to keep it up for a few more ticks.

This has been a really good game. Peja and Bibby finally showed up!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

my god im praying we hold on here..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Skinner guarding the inbounds, Suns need a timeout.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grant misses the shot. Kings finally win!

118-117!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

so were not too bad offer

1-2

@ NO,PHX,HOU


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> so were not too bad offer
> 
> 1-2
> 
> @ NO,PHX,HOU


 Yeah, and the have shown improvment from game to game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh, and I didn't see it mentioned in the thread. Cisco hurt his ankle coming down on Raja Bell's foot after shooting a 3. I think they said the x-ray's were negative though.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Good game, Kings starting lineup all played well, huge plays by Bonzi and SAR to finish the game.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Great game, but what's the bench's deal? KT hasn't done anything off the bench, and Garcia has got to get better shot selection. Maybe it's time to go back to Williamson instead of him. And Skinner needs time, especially with KT playing so poorly. That guy looked incredible in the preseason.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Great game, but what's the bench's deal? KT hasn't done anything off the bench, and Garcia has got to get better shot selection. Maybe it's time to go back to Williamson instead of him. And Skinner needs time, especially with KT playing so poorly. That guy looked incredible in the preseason.


yea im pretty in favor of trading K9 for a vetern swingman and upping Skinners roles


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pics


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Abdur-Rahim’s Heroics Lift Kings Past Suns 



> Shareef Abdur-Rahim more than atoned for a pair of missed free throws.
> 
> Abdur-Rahim scored six points in the final 39 seconds - all of which provided a tie or the lead - as the Sacramento Kings survived in a 118-117 victory over the Phoenix Suns, who remained winless at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Oh, and I didn't see it mentioned in the thread. Cisco hurt his ankle coming down on Raja Bell's foot after shooting a 3. I think they said the x-ray's were negative though.


 ...



> Kings G Francisco Garcia sprained his right ankle and left the game with 6:21 remaining in the second quarter. He was listed as day-to-day. ...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings nail Suns in the solar plexus: Abdur-Rahim delivers late; Stojakovic scorches nets 



> The details of the finish were fuzzy in one locker room and clear in the other, with controversy surrounding a blocking call on Suns forward Kurt Thomas that put Shareef Abdur-Rahim at the free-throw line with 13 seconds left. Thomas, who had blocked Abdur-Rahim on a soaring dunk attempt in his first try, said he didn't foul him on his second attempt.
> 
> Nonetheless, Abdur-Rahim - seeking redemption after missing two free throws a minute before - sank both, giving the Kings the lead back after they had blown a 13-point fourth-quarter advantage. Abdur-Rahim more than made up for his failures, scoring the Kings' last eight points in the final 1:16 when a scorching Peja Stojakovic had cooled. Abdur-Rahim also altered Boris Diaw's last-second layup attempt that went out of bounds.
> 
> ...


Postgame Quotes-at Phoenix 11/6/05


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

great game from reef, and nice to see bibby and peja back to their old self. with the win, and all starters playing at the level that they should, hopefully the kings are now ready to start a winning streak.

that was one of the best games i've seen in a long time though, wow.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Didn't catch the game, but did Peja diasppear late in the game?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

um, yes and no. peja caught on fire in the 3rd but was taken out by adelman in the 4th and when he came back he just wasn't the same. reef saved the day with some huge clutch plays though, and brad miller drew a charge from marion that was a huge momentum shifter, while mike bibby got up and altered boris diaw's shot attempt.


----------

